# How to : Install a functional DVD theater system in your 240Z or 280Z!!! :)



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

How to : Install a functional DVD theater system in your 240Z or 280Z!!! 

This is a small documentary/how to : install for a cheap ass.. ghetto DVD setup for your vehicle.

Total cost : $290 bux
What do I get? :
-7" Widescreen LCD monitor
-Mobile DVD player that plays DVD's, CD's, MP3's, VCD's, SVCD's and has a BUILT IN TV TUNER! To watch TV on the road 
-FM Modulator

What is an FM Modulator? Let's say you have a CD player or a stock radio and you don't have the option to plug in RCA audio or video wires into the back of the radio/cd reciever. What an FM modulator does is it converts the RCA audio cables (Red and White like for your TV) to an FM frequency like 88.3 mHZ so I can tune to 88.3 FM and I can hear my movie playing or video games, etc. It plugs directly into your original antennea.

This is what I started with.. lots of wires and lots of wires 










Everything is hooked up and tested so now I can install everything nice and clean. I want a professional look.









You have the option to plug everything into the Cigarette Lighter, but instead I hardwired everthing to the fuse bus. Sounds complicated but all you do is simply splice the wire to the Radio or Cig. Lighter cable and solder the wires onto it. Or you can wrap it around the wires and electrical tape it for a secure connection. It's not recommended but it works. This pic shows the connection of the DVD player and the LCD monitor to the RADIO wire right after the fuse bus. I attacthed it to the radio so when I turn on the car to ACC the radio and the DVD player and the LCD monitor turn on all at once, so it doesnt drain power all the time from the battery.









More wires









CLose up test pic... notice the "Pyle" on the LCD screen... it's my Pyle of **** DVD setup


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Glove Box closed and car put together









Glove box open.. with the LCD inside









DVD player from behind the passenger seat









CLose up of DVD player under pass. seat.. notice how I have room to open and close the CD/DVD tray









Not bad for under $300!!! It works


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

looks good man!!


----------

